# switzers boilers



## smangold (Feb 24, 2008)

So today I stop to see a local farmer , to ask him if he has ever seen a stainless milk tank kicking around. No he says but I got a farmers mag with some classifieds in it .Well no tanks but I found a adv. for Switzers wood burning system. The ad shows a boiler a little Garn like. So I called and left a message (no web) Don't you know he called me back in an hour. been building them since the 80's. Its a pressurized unit. I talked to him for a hour and was very impressed with everything he said. Then I called a guy with one about a half hour away that he gave as a reference ,and I'm going to check it out Monday night. Amazing, goes to show not everything is on the net. Has anyone ever heard of this unit. Scott


----------



## TCaldwell (Feb 24, 2008)

i saw gary's road sign when i dropped my daughter off at college,visited his shop and talk to him regularly , the only boiler manufacturer that will build one based upon YOUR heat loss , install , fire and tune before he leaves! honestly i dont know if i would have bought the garn if i had met him sooner


----------



## EForest (Feb 24, 2008)

Het Scott could you post his info.
I'm still shopping for a boiler and the Garn is a front runner for me.
A locally built unit would be the best.
thanks, Ed


----------



## smangold (Feb 24, 2008)

Ed , give me a call I'm going to look at one mon. night at 4: 30 Scott  I'm in Stafford the boilers in mansfeild 490- 8601


----------



## TCaldwell (Feb 24, 2008)

smangold,I dont think those menonite farmers will give up anything they could configure into a wood stove,gary switzer  can get old propane tanks locally for storage.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Feb 24, 2008)

I talked to that guy at length about 15 years ago when I was thinking about burning chips. I was really impressed with what he had to say, but I couldn't figure out how to guarantee a steady supply of chips, so I went with a chunkwood boiler instead. Tom Caldwell reminded me of that conversation awhile back. Sounds like a good idea. Let us know what you find out, smangold.


----------



## smangold (Feb 27, 2008)

Well Ed and I went to look at the Switzer last night .Impressive. Think pressurized Garn with exhaust coming out the front, than power-vented into a chimney.  Electro-mechanical controls for air intake and exhaust speed. Comes with a duct-board skin.  Well made if very utilitarian. Same money as a Garn , 9K for a 1050 gal. The negative is if I go on vacation and it gets cool it well be a cold house.  (thermal flywheel). But after thinking on it for 24hrs ,I think I'm going to pursue buying one ,for my garage attached boiler room . Then I don't have to chase the add on tank thing.


----------



## EForest (Feb 27, 2008)

Scott,

i had a very busy day today but plan to call Gary Switzer the next day or so.
that boiler really impressed me (preassurized storage at 220*), thanks for letting me tag along.
Ed


----------



## smangold (Feb 27, 2008)

no problem Ed. Nice meeting you and good luck.


----------



## EForest (Feb 28, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> I talked to that guy at length about 15 years ago when I was thinking about burning chips. I was really impressed with what he had to say, but I couldn't figure out how to guarantee a steady supply of chips, so I went with a chunkwood boiler instead. Tom Caldwell reminded me of that conversation awhile back. Sounds like a good idea. Let us know what you find out, smangold.



FYI    the Switzer is a chunkwood boiler. Up to 42" long splits.
I spoke with Gary today and might buy the 1450 gal unit this spring.
You have to see this boiler to appreciate its simplicity.
It has the ability to modulate in a primitive way.
I'll have more to share when the brochure arrives.


----------



## TCaldwell (Feb 28, 2008)

Ed, well if you dont by a garn at least you are staying in the family with a switzer, all kidding aside i think gary builds a boiler that incorporates options that are valuable,1 being pressureized allows more storage with less volume through higher temps, no hx required to integrate into oil loop, air modulation,already insulated, a dwh coil and the owner calls you back!  by the way smangold could tie a zone valve to close the wood supply line when the wood aquastat closes, isolating the wood loop from the oil loop  then the oil aquastat takes over that system untill a wood fire can take over. when you take into account what gary incorporates into his price it is less cost than a garn. note, i am not dissing the garn, i think the fit and finish and the simplicity and proven track record  are outstanding but i believe with switzer you get more for the money, thats all i got!


----------



## EForest (Feb 28, 2008)

Amen to that Tom.
I just got off the phone with Gary.
that was at 10:20 after he called me back at 9:00 PM.
Anyone else here ever had customer service/sales this late?
I'm sold! Great product! Personalized service! Customized boiler and install! 
Oh! and limitless storage
Would I be foolish to consider any other product?
Unless someone here has better advice, I'm ready to sign the check.

thanks for any input....

PS Gary would like to help you with your attempt at Garn modulation. call him


----------



## smangold (Feb 28, 2008)

Ed go for it. after thinking on it its a no brainer. Unless you are looking for a basement install its the best thing going. And even then maybe .


----------



## TCaldwell (Feb 29, 2008)

Ed, thanks for the info, i will call gary, things to consider, gary's boiler vessel is not astme rated and his appliance is not ul  listed , i think this might bother the bldg dept, fire marshall and insurance man. However i dont think he has ever had one go chernobyl, also because it is pressureized and  extra storage would be expensive, i would by the largest storage boiler you could afford, hopefully you know you heatloss, more storage just gives you more flexibility, with his boiler you have a high fire rate , thus the extra time required to heat  it is minimal. did gary tell you that he has 4000 gal storage in his basement!


----------



## brad068 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Ed,

Could I get Gary's number or some info from you. I would like to call him and pick his brain. Your description of his boilers sound awesome!


----------



## EForest (Mar 5, 2008)

I spoke with Gary today about UL listing for my insurance company. No sense installing a wood boiler if you can't insure your house after the install.
Gary is mailing the info today. Anyone else have their insurance agent looking for UL ratings?
They tell me it doesn't matter if the boiler is in an out building but i really like the idea of loading the beast without walking in SNOW!


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (Mar 5, 2008)

gasifierwanabee said:
			
		

> Anyone else have their insurance agent looking for UL ratings?



No, they don't usually come out and look.  But I've heard of insurance companies refusing to pay fire claims that resulted from a non-listed wood boiler which caused a fire.  It can be a pretty big gamble, if a fire does occur...

Joe


----------

